# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month December 2012

## John Clare

Enter your photos here     (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on     the cover of the website as the photo of the month for December  2012!    Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what  type of   frog  or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a  photograph,   even  if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages  or   modifications  from the original photo beyond overall  color/contrast   correction,  sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust  removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------



----------


## Yahmez

"Fatty" - Male, Gray Tree Frog
_Hyla versicolor__ /_ _Hyla chrysosceli
_
Since I edited this to be an animated gif from a video, I will understand if it is not eligible for the contest.
I also have a larger version but it seems that the forum does not allow GIF files over a certain size, I cropped it down.

----------


## Wicked frogs

*BIG LuiEe
*

----------


## frogmadmeg

robyna my male whites tree frog

----------


## Helios

Waxy Monkey Tree Frog

----------


## LizardMama

American Green Tree Frogs

----------


## MantisMan

firebelly toad

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

"Luciferin"
_Ceratophrys joazeirensis_

----------


## sdlyager

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bill

White's tree frog: The Prophet

----------


## Misschievou2

This is Prince Charming II a fantasy pacman frog. About 5 months old  :Big Grin: .

----------


## steampunk

Gizmo- White's Tree Frog- Peek-a-boo lol  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## bill

Such a great pic! Thanks for sharing that one  :Smile:

----------


## Peakone

_Hyla Cinerea

_
Click the image

----------


## mh530

Bingo, my American green tree frog

----------


## Whistly

Camo-Grren and Golden Bell Frog
Quality seems to have gone down after uploading onto the forum  :Frown:

----------


## Sherry

Here's my fatty, a Hyla Cinerea She says "Dinner was great, thanks. Now I need to poo."

----------


## Discman503

Frank and Anne my Amazon Milk Frogs.

----------


## limike

Mike and Bella, (whites tree frogs) 
Sitting in front of a romantic waterfall, Mike with his arm around bella whispering sweet nothings before the sun goes down   :Embarrassment:

----------


## heyjude2200

What a great pic!

----------


## Heather

"Tank" ... My little princess cranwelli, shedding  :Smile:

----------


## Ashley

Male Leptopelis Uluguruensis.  I haven't thought of a name for him yet.

----------


## Heather

Psychotic, he's adorable!  :Smile:

----------


## pinkfeet

baby Vietnamese mossy frog

----------


## Eric and Stitch

Stitch and Eric in their 'Lighthouse' Custom terrarium.

----------


## jocie1976

One of my Fire Bellied Toads.

----------


## Jared

Australian green tree Frogs (Whites Tree Frogs)

----------


## Steniljeh

My bearded dragon male(loves flowers.. not sure if good bereder  :Stick Out Tongue: )




Gesendet von meinem HTC One XL mit Tapatalk 2

----------


## Lynn

male- albino red-eyed tree frog- A. callidryas

----------


## Savannah

[QUOTE=Psychotic;145355]Male Leptopelis Uluguruensis.  I haven't thought of a name for him yet.[/QUOTE



ahh he's so adorable!!!! can i keep him?? lol jk

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> My bearded dragon male(loves flowers.. not sure if good bereder )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One XL mit Tapatalk 2


I'm sorry, but the photo of the month contest is for frogs only. Sorry  :Smile:  It's the rules and is always posted at the top of the thread. I know that you are new and so probably didn't read the rules.

Very cute picture though  :Smile:

----------


## bill

> Male Leptopelis Uluguruensis.  I haven't thought of a name for him yet.


you should name him Washout, after Jon Cryer's character in Hot Shots! i'm probably showing my age here, but it was a movie back in '91 i think. tell me they don't resemble one another

----------


## Savannah

Jewl my Red eye

----------


## BlueisallIneed

My Lucy  :Smile:

----------


## Steniljeh

> I'm sorry, but the photo of the month contest is for frogs only. Sorry  It's the rules and is always posted at the top of the thread. I know that you are new and so probably didn't read the rules.
> 
> Very cute picture though


I am pretty sure he got the heart of a frog.
Next try. 


Gesendet von meinem HTC One XL mit Tapatalk 2

----------


## wesleybrouwer

P.bicolor just lost his juvenile cloth :-)

----------


## Eddie Munster

Jabba, my African Bullfrog.

----------


## Sherry

> Jabba, my African Bullfrog.


That is hilarious!!! :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## Eddie Munster

thank you, i bought the bed and the figures just to take this pic.

----------


## Tyler

> Gizmo- White's Tree Frog- Peek-a-boo lol 
> 
> Attachment 41723


Omg this one is awesome!

----------



----------


## TaraBree

This is my female gray tree frog on the first day we found her. I love this little girl!!!!

----------


## Namio

> "Tank" ... My little princess cranwelli, shedding 
> 
> Attachment 42200


No I think Tank is complaining to mommy!

----------


## Namio

> thank you, i bought the bed and the figures just to take this pic.


No, you didn't!!! LOL!!!!

----------


## Namio

"Poop"
Surinam horned frog (_Ceratophrys cornuta_)

----------


## sschind

> "Poop"
> Surinam horned frog (_Ceratophrys cornuta_)


...it happens

----------


## Sherry

> "Poop"
> Surinam horned frog (_Ceratophrys cornuta_)


Oh please let this be photo of the month!!!

----------


## Heather

At Namio, lol!!!! It wouldn't be her first complaint  :Smile: .

----------


## Lynn

> Attachment 42868 My Lucy


Good to see you and Lucy !!!!!!

----------


## kmichael55

Don't think I could beat pooping haha but here's my entry...Paloma's legs match the color of the moon pretty well! I think she's pagan.

----------


## John Clare

Sorry for the delay on this one but entries are now closed and the poll will be up shortly.  The competition for January is now open too.

----------

